
Show HN: Jupyter Notebook Blog Platform with Actions & GitHub Pages - mloncode
https://github.com/fastai/fast_template/tree/master/_notebooks
======
mloncode
Hi, I'm Hamel, I'm one of the people who contributed to this project. I think
this is a really great blogging platform for data scientists because:

\- Visualizations can remain interactive \- You can write your entire blog
post in a Jupyter notebook and deploy it to your blog with a click \- No
nagwalls or paywalls (Like you might get w/Medium) \- It's hosted on GitHub
Pages, so it's free \- Its portalbe, so you can take your data elsewhere
anytime.

This project is a repository template on GitHub, which means its super easy to
setup and get started. Its powered by the really cool nbdev project
[https://github.com/fastai/nbdev](https://github.com/fastai/nbdev), which
enables lots of other cool features for blogging!

Most of the credit goes to Jeremy Howard
([https://twitter.com/jeremyphoward](https://twitter.com/jeremyphoward)) and
Sylvain Gugger
([https://twitter.com/GuggerSylvain](https://twitter.com/GuggerSylvain)) for
building all of the tools that make all of this work!

